# 2011 Versa Accelerating issues



## amoser1988 (May 10, 2016)

I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that will not accelerate past 60 mph. It sputters and shakes viciously when accelerating around 55-60 mph but drives just fine everywhere else. Any Idea?? Timing maybe??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. If you're buying one or both of them, buy only OEM units from a Nissan dealer. Don't buy aftermarket types; they've been known to fail in a short time; some are even DOA.
Here are some possible causes:
- It may have gone into "fail safe mode" due to some component failure. 
- Spark plugs may be old.
- There may be a marginal crankshaft position sensor or a camshaft position sensor.
- The intake system may have a major vacuum leak
- The CAT may be plugged up.
- The fuel pump pressure may be very low.


----------

